# Flavour World Cola Gummy review



## LeislB (20/10/21)

*Cola Gummy - Flavour World One-Shot:*
@Flavour world Sa 

I was fortunate enough to receive a sample of this profile to review from Flavour World, many thanks for this awesome treat. 

The opinion expressed here is my own based on my personal tastes. I have no affiliation with the juice maker or supplier. 

*My review follows:*

*Device: *Vapor storm Puma, dual18650 mod
*Atty:* Intake Dual RTA
*Coils: *Lazy Panda Nano Aliens V2, 2.5mm lD, 0.22 ohm resistance
*Wattage:* 70-75W
*Cotton:* G-Taste Shoelace
*Mixture:* 10% as recommended
*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic Strength:* 1.8mg
*Nic Brand: *TFM Prime Nic 100mg/ml PG

*Smell:*
Deifinite cola 

*Finger Test:*
Sweet cola 

*Vaping:*
I closed the airflow just under half way was a perfect vape at 70W. As soon as you inhale you get the sweetness on thr tip of your tongue followed by an unmistakable cola. Don't think cola like coca cola, more like the cola fizz pops one used to get back in the day. I am not sure if I get a fizz sensation or if it's just my imagination. This juice does contain a bit of ice but it is not overwhelming at all. I couldn't discern a chewy gummy but it's definitely cola sweety vibe. 

*Off Notes:*
There were no off notes at all. 

*Final thoughts :*
Honestly I feel I need to disclose that cola is not really for me but if you enjoy a cola vape I would highly recommend you try this. It is well balanced and the perfect summer vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

